# Cost for landscapaing small garden €6,500 too much?



## deadwood (20 May 2008)

Got a quote from a reputable landcaper in North Co. Cork for €6,500. Garden is about 10mx10m - back of 4 bed semi in a housing estate. This includes stone paving (indian sandstone) for a large seating area, small retaining wall made of cut stone, turf lawn, shed base, shrubs, lighting etc. 

I was asked €5k by a local concrete paving manufacturer to pave half and level & seed half (labour was the factor here) which I thought was mad money. 

I was tempted to approach a building site and hire a few labourers for a couple of days but I want a nice garden rather than flat concrete/ grass with a shed plonked on the side. 

I know this man will do good work. He's local and reputable and has a good eye. It's a lot of money though, and I was wondering if this estimate is in the right area? I don't mind paying for good work now rather than hiring someone again to repair a poor job. 

And yes, I probably could have a go myself, but this way it gets done properly, quickly and blister-free. Also, the DIY expert father in law (sound man, by the way) is out of the country for a while so he won't have a heart attack at the thought of paying someone to do this job. (Sun-tanned father-in-law in July: "You mean to tell me you paid a man €1,500 to do this? I'd have done it for nothing!")
Any thoughts?


----------



## bertson (20 May 2008)

*Re: Cost for landscapaing small garden €6,500 too much?*

I'm thinking your Father in lay may be a good point of contact. I know in laws offering 'expert' opinion is a pain in the neck at the best of times, but he he saves you a couple of grand, the surely worth it.


----------



## deadwood (20 May 2008)

*Re: Cost for landscapaing small garden €6,500 too much?*

I hear ya!
It'd just be the two of us and I think my biggest problem is getting rid of the waste material. Borrowing a trailer and lugging one barrow at a time in and out (the side passage is too narrow for people to pass. If I get it done before he comes back, I can lie and tell him I did most of it.


----------



## teachai (20 May 2008)

*Re: Cost for landscapaing small garden €6,500 too much?*

Does the price include the costs of Materials?
If it does, ask for a breakdown, and how long the job will take.
But, remember, you will also be paying for the expertise as well.

I Just had 150ft of fencing put up, and the cost of the fencing and stakes  was about €1300.


----------



## holly (20 May 2008)

*Re: Cost for landscapaing small garden €6,500 too much?*

We just recently had the front garden dug up, hardcore, lining and gravel  + edging laid.  Plus a path in the back garden, hardcore, lining, gravel path + edging laid. total 7,500 which included 3 men @ 2 days labour, rubbish removed, all materials provided and VAT. 

Other half had been threatening to do the job with a couple of friends but since the patio (4 weekends) and the deck ( 6 weekends plus putting back out)... I put my foot down - welll actually threatened to put foot up his backside if he attempted to touch the garden! Landsacper did fantastic job - It was worth the money!!!!


----------



## Ceist Beag (20 May 2008)

*Re: Cost for landscapaing small garden €6,500 too much?*



holly said:


> total 7,500 which included 3 men @ 2 days labour, rubbish removed, all materials provided and VAT.



 ... I'm in the wrong business! What was the breakdown of labour versus other costs? Fair play if ye think it's worth it but my initial thoughts were wow, nice money if ye can get it!!


----------



## Newbie! (20 May 2008)

*Re: Cost for landscapaing small garden €6,500 too much?*

We are doing our garden on our own at the moment. We have put in a new lawn and spent weeks putting in a patio. total cost to date has been €200 -(we got the limestone free). It is so frustrating in getting it done becasue we dont have that much free time BUT we are saving several thousand by the looks of it.

PLUS and I think this is important, it has been a big learning curve in how to do certain things. Something we will definitely carry with us. The sense of achievement as well is also well worth the effort.


----------



## Ceist Beag (20 May 2008)

*Re: Cost for landscapaing small garden €6,500 too much?*

Agree with ye there Newbie, doing the same meself and completely agree it's great learning on the job so to speak (and saving a pretty penny too by the sounds of things).


----------



## Deirdra (20 May 2008)

*Re: Cost for landscapaing small garden €6,500 too much?*

A friend of mine was quoted 3.5k for some landscaping also - probably not as much work involved as the OP. Friend bought the materials - 1k and did it herself with some help from friends.

Yes you can save a lot of money if you can do it yourself. I usually put up a notice in local Polish shops looking for labourers - and wait for calls - sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. (I want to stress that I am not looking for cheap labour or exploit anyone  )


----------



## deadwood (20 May 2008)

*Re: Cost for landscapaing small garden €6,500 too much?*



Deirdra said:


> A friend of mine was quoted 3.5k for some landscaping also - probably not as much work involved as the OP. Friend bought the materials - 1k and did it herself with some help from friends.
> 
> Yes you can save a lot of money if you can do it yourself. I usually put up a notice in local Polish shops looking for labourers - and wait for calls - sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. (I want to stress that I am not looking for cheap labour or exploit anyone  )


That was plan B. I'm happy to pay for peace of mind. The man who gave me the quote will always be nearby and he won't be paid until i'm happy with the finished product. I'm also conscious of supporting local buiness, within reason. If he's competetive and does good work i'm happy. 

I'm not afraid to try it myself but this way it's done properly (there's a drainage issue) and I can get this guy back if there's a problem.

His quote is including materials and labour and vat. Again, _he_ gets all the stuff which would inolve me travelling with borrowed trailers, dealing with suppliers etc.

He also did the design for free (cos he was an hour late for our appointment) which a lot of these guys charge for if they're not hired. 

If I go ahead, i'll post before and after pics.


----------



## Madilla (21 May 2008)

*Re: Cost for landscapaing small garden €6,500 too much?*

I would agree it is definitely worth employing the professionals and will save money and heartache in the long run. My experience was that I spent money on paving and got a labourer to lay it - ended up having to have it all lifted because proper drainage had not been put in.Also spent a fortune on plants that I liked the look of in various garden centres only to find they didn't suit my conditions and died.I would highly recomend Garden and Home based in Drogheda(085 7108080)( no good for Cork but I know they cover Dublin and the North East) - I certainly found them very professional, they had great ideas, came and got the job done when promised and I found their pricing to be very reasonable.


----------



## secman (21 May 2008)

*Re: Cost for landscapaing small garden €6,500 too much?*

5 years ago we did our back garden on a direct labour route, it involved building dry walls (roadstone stuff) and laying a cobblelock style patio area, a raised deck area, a postage stamp roll out lawn (just to have something green),  3 raised bed areas behind dry walls, and about 200 plants, a pergola, and lighting. Only labour paid out was 2 guys who did all ground works and build dry walls and paving. A friend did decking and only took €150 . A professional gardener friend sourced all plants and planted them, but charged nothing for labour. Think all in all labour came to €2,000 and about €4,500 in materials. 


Secman


----------



## Leo (21 May 2008)

Hi Madilla, in accordance with the posting guidelines, could you confirm whether you have any association with the above company other than being a satisfied customer? Your last three posts have been recommendations for them.
Leo


----------



## Guest117 (21 May 2008)

*Re: Cost for landscapaing small garden €6,500 too much?*



deadwood said:


> Got a quote from a reputable landcaper in North Co. Cork for €6,500. Garden is about 10mx10m - back of 4 bed semi in a housing estate. This includes stone paving (indian sandstone) for a large seating area, small retaining wall made of cut stone, turf lawn, shed base, shrubs, lighting etc.


 
Deadwood

Sounds like a reasonable offer to me if he is a true professional.

I can tell you that, in Kildare, Indian Sandstone is circa € 25 per sq yard and the cost of laying it is circa € 20 to 30 per sq yard for simple jobs without too many cuts. If you calculate your area of paving maybe that will help you evaluate the price.

Also ensure he signs a contract with you that details all the work specifically, paving, turfing, wall building drainage, electrical etc with reference to the design drawing. Ask also about certification of electrical works.

PS for what it is worth I always believe that paying someone else to push a wheel barrow is a good plan !


----------



## deadwood (21 May 2008)

*Re: Cost for landscapaing small garden €6,500 too much?*



badge55 said:


> Deadwood
> 
> Sounds like a reasonable offer to me if he is a true professional.
> 
> ...


 
Good input folks. I'm with you there badge55, why do yourself today what you could pay a stupid amount of money to watch someone else do tomorrow...or something. I wouldn't like to break a nail.

It's really a case of having a go myself, sourcing and delivering/collecting materials, a LOT of manual labour and trying to get each individual aspect right *OR* pay the experts.

I'm fairly satisfied that i'm not being ripped off. Surprised I didn't get any offers to do the job cheaper/better/faster on this thread!

And it's raining. Mind made up.

You raised a good point. Indian sandstonein Irish Aggregates, in Cork is around the €40 per square metre. Seems a lot compared to your price.


----------



## Leo (21 May 2008)

*Re: Cost for landscapaing small garden €6,500 too much?*



deadwood said:


> Surprised I didn't get any offers to do the job cheaper/better/faster on this thread!


 
Just means posters are abiding by the 
Leo


----------



## deadwood (21 May 2008)

*Re: Cost for landscapaing small garden €6,500 too much?*



Leo said:


> Just means posters are abiding by the
> Leo


Proper order too. Didn't mean to imply I was _looking_ for quotes. Canvassing will disqualify!


----------



## cibby (22 May 2008)

*Re: Cost for landscapaing small garden €6,500 too much?*

We got quotes for similar size garden - we wanted a patio, all lawn removed-- with a stone water feature, beds around circle of patio and planting- we had no walls to build. It cost us in total about e4,500-- and that was sourcing water stone and pond tub, motor etc and building it ourselves, AND doing all the planting ourselves- we spend hundreds on plants. It took one man about a week to create the paved/pebble patio area- I have heard of E13,000 for similar to what you describe -mind you, that is in Dublin!
So although it may be dear- its a lot of work and it will be completed for you -- with the bits we had to do oursleves- it tooks months to get it all finished.


----------



## deadwood (22 May 2008)

*Re: Cost for landscapaing small garden €6,500 too much?*

well, I took the plunge. He appeared at my house on time, tweaked the plans to our spec (what has mrs. woman got against Reservoir Dogs themed set of gnomes? Think i'll copyright that.)

Started work this morning and flew through it. So far so good.

€13000 makes mine sound cheap!


----------



## Madilla (23 May 2008)

*Re: Cost for landscapaing small garden €6,500 too much?*

Just a very satisfied customer.


----------



## Leo (23 May 2008)

*Re: Cost for landscapaing small garden €6,500 too much?*



Madilla said:


> Just a very satisfied customer.


Thanks Madilla
Leo


----------

